# i made iso pics and step by step



## PuffTheMagicDragon

got the iso at wallmart for $1.63 and its ALOT enough to make 2-3 batches




all the supples were under $10 it was about 7 dollars for it all i got rubber bands razor iso coffee filter and a plastic jar so i can squeeze it at the end creating pressure 




this is after about 3 hrs went from green water to brown




this is right now as i just woke up i scraped most of it 2geather and it still has iso in it so it still needs 2 evaporate ill take a closer pic in a moment BY the way i scraped put through the black liquid and it got me TORN i was laughing for no reason and i never get that high

heres a pic i took up close with my cam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












1. get the supplies i stated above
2. stems fan leaves leaves from around the bud premature bud and bud and roaches keef will all work 
3. put ur swag in the jar break it up some, then add iso so its 1-2 inches over the swag or swimming and or floating in the iso (some people let it sit for 3 days some don't let it sit at all and go 2 step #4)
4. shake well for 2 mins if ur using bud or leaves with visible crystals a muinet will do
5. now take 2-4 coffee filters and put them over the top of your jar and secure it with the rubber bands(i added like 10 didnt want swag falling in 2 mixture)
6. flip it up side down with a plate with no ridigid edges or a squared pan and you should see green liquid, later on it will turn 2 brown liquid if u put it out side the vapor of it wont make u downsyndrom and it will evap faster and their u have it
7. it could come out yellow brown light brown green or black but make sure you let it FULLY evaporate even it it is all clobed up if its still runny let it sit more so it will harden up

p.s. THANKS STONEY he helped me through most of this


----------



## Dewayne

Nice, i'm making some now too, i put it in the jar yesterday, i am still letting it soak and it's been soaking for about 18 hours. It's a really dark green and i can hardly see through the dark green iso in the jar when i hold it to the light. How long did you let yours soak for?

also how much green material did you use to make the mix?

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

dude do it right now i didn't let it soak im chopping my girl down 2 morrow and will have alot of stuff 2 use i will soak it then for about an hour then shake for a muinet. i jsut use some stems and yellow dry fam leaves about a quarter ounce lol! it was jsut a test but turned out good im running a lighter over that brown patch its making the iso evaporate really quick im about 2 post a pic of what that brown circle turned in 2


----------



## Dewayne

Heeeey, it's flammable! don't do that lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

nah theirs not id b able 2 put it out with my thumb jsut a small compact brown/liquid ball now listen heres what happens dont even touch it jsut scrap it all to geather i see now its starting to turn hard and black like lafy taffy so i think ur done soakin give it a go and sned me some pics id use 2 filters u will get alot of yield


----------



## Dewayne

yeah, i'm going to pour mine into a pan in a few mins, it got 3/4 of a day soaking in iso, it's really really dark green, almost blackish. Imma just let it sit out in the sun and evap, prolly take a few days.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

try 2 do it in somehting square if u can the pan if not o well yeh id say around 30-40 hrs u will have gooood stuff iv been smoking this stuff through a screen in a 1 hitter


----------



## Dewayne

yeah, i heard stoney was taking quarter of aluminum square like...tiny piece, dropping a dot into it and throwing it into your bowl and smoke it, says it fries him. And you don't taste the alumin foil or anything lol.

~Burn one~
Dewayne


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

yeh u can do any of that some spilled on some computer paper i put it it a grav bong got me torn then i soaked up 2 rolling papers in it and let them dry when the hash was still runny iv smoked allmsot all of it i had about a half gram off about 12 grams of fan leavs half dried and stems from resen buds ill sned a pic of the finished fully evaped product.


----------



## Stoney Bud

You guys are crackin me up! Puff! You're almost out already? Hahahahaaha, must have been good!

Hey Dewayne, you don't want to put that in direct sunlight man. The light will start killing the thc.

I put mine outside, but on my porch to keep the light off it. A gallon of the 70% takes about three weeks to evap.

Well worth it. I've had small amounts of hash oil before, but I've never had anything like what I've made now. This stuff is truely awesome.

Good luck to both  of you!


----------



## Dewayne

Yeah, i don't have it in direct sunlight, i have it in a chair on my porch and it's hot outside. I don't have near a gallon of it, but i have a picture. i have it in a glass pan, i'm thinking of taking the ammount and spreading it amung TWO glass pans. So it's not so built up and will evap faster.


----------



## Dewayne

you dipped paper in it and it worked? if so i'm about to take a paper, dip it in it without the sticky part, and i'll roll a joint with it after it dries haha. Work good? Would this be a waste?

~Burn one~
Dewayne


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

this is like .2 i had .5 but i chain smoked it i was so happy i actually made it i couldent control the laugh i was so torn still am




swat of homegrown dipped in black gold....


----------



## Dewayne

and how many hits can you take before being stoned out for a good while? stoney takes 2. three if he wants to go to sleep. That looks tary like his, so i was just curious. I doubt it's as potent being as he used a pound of BIG BUD too.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne

Oookay, so what i did, is i dipped the paper up to the sticky part in the hash oil juice stuff. i let it evaporate off the paper and it left a light green tint. I rolled it up and took a picture. The picture is a little wierd looking, i couldn't use a flash cause it' dmake the joint look white it was so bright, so no light and it turned out like this. But oh well, it's good enough. I'm going to go smoke it and i'll report the effects afterwards. By the way, the joint smells like Resin...does the tar end up smelling like resin?

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

i used crap swag dude i didnt even throw any bud in from the looks of it it will take u aobut 2 days at the most for it 2 evaporate.. u will get this same tar when its fully done and to answer ur other question lol i 4 got it for a second im so high rite now yeh 1 hit of it when its the tar a small tiny hit will do u well


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

Dewayne said:
			
		

> Yeah, i don't have it in direct sunlight, i have it in a chair on my porch and it's hot outside. I don't have near a gallon of it, but i have a picture. i have it in a glass pan, i'm thinking of taking the ammount and spreading it amung TWO glass pans. So it's not so built up and will evap faster.


 dude that is realllly dark green u r going 2 get ALOT!!! looks like it will only take about 30 hrs id say watch it turn golden in the next 4-6 hrs


----------



## Dewayne

nah man, it's getting darker, not going to be golden i don't think. Seems the more it sits out there the darker it's getting, and it's getting increasingly darker. I smoked 4 hits of that joitn and i see flashy things. I"m FRIED. It took about a minute after i smoked those four hits and was already high, then a new wave hit me like a sack of bricks lol. i love it with all my heart now!!! lmao.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

yeh just w8 thill its half liquid half goo soak a rolling paper in that soak like 10 and keep them away for times with out weed u can roll tabacco


----------



## Pranic

.... i hate iso... i don't know why i just do....  glad to see you guys are high...


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

what do u use then butane? the honey bee thats the only other easy **** i can think of


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

y hate on iso in an iso thread


----------



## Dewayne

lol man, i don't care, iso or not. I don't LIKE iso, well...now that i smoked that hash oil i do LOL!! but i mean, it's going to evap, you're not going to be able to taste it, smell it. actually, my joint paper smelled like pure resin. Not good smelling but better than the iso smell. And i didn't taste it at all. 4 hits and i'm fried. I'll stick to this method lol. I'm going to do a pound of weed at my harvest, even if i have to use two types of weed like my harvest weed and a mix of some other weed i have! lol Cause i'm definately not using up all of my harvest bud on it lol. I need to dip some of it in the hash oil haha.

~Burn one~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne

okay after just a few hours of sitting in the glass pan, this is what it came to so far.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

holly crap ur gonna get a good sum of oil... once ALL of the iso evaporates it will be like tar i cant w8 till 2 morrow im gonna b makin more


----------



## Dewayne

Haha, i hope i get some oil. i dont' even care if it's that much, as long as it makes a little for me to smoke and is good i'm happy lol. I wanna know how to use it like stoney, he does ONE drop and gets stoned, i wanna use 1 drop or so, i don't wanna be using it all like by using papers. That was just while it was wet. But it's evapping fast. I think by tomorow morning it'll all be evaped out. I put it out there about 1? that's 4 hours it's been out there and it's already evapped half.hopefully you can get some good hash oil in tomorow too! I am excited for this to evaporate out.


----------



## Kupunakane

Yeah butters,
  I just finished evaporating mine, but need to wash it a bit as I ended up a monkey on a football earlier with this stuff. I used 99% Iso, (less water) but the high evape rate you got to watch out for, I think a real fine filter job should give me what I'm looking for. By the way how does sunlight remove the THC ???SH100255.JPGSH100254.JPG
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

holly crap dude.... nice how much swag or bud did u use? well i do hear that sunlight kills off of the thc i know for a fact sunlight converts cbl in to cbn or vise versa


----------



## Kupunakane

Can't stop playing,
   I took a quart mason jar of finaly chopped, 1 week soak in 99% Iso , and about 4-5 hrs to evap today, but napped too long and saw that some of it was in the sunlight. That's why I asked that question. A good drop and suprisingly mellow in taste, and :yeahthat:. I'm happy with it, but later down the road hope to create some serios exotic stuff. This hides better than I had hoped. rubbed on the side of a good cuban cigar,  some cognac,  and great company out on the back patio, MMMMmmmmMMMMMmmm 

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Dyannas son

when me and my friends used to smoke oil like this we would take some on the end of a papper clip and hold it over a bowl of trees then light the ''exstended'' papper clip in the middel and then the oil drips off on to the top of the trees,personaly when i do it i take some broken up trees and mix it with oil and make a lil ball that fits right in to the pipe..


----------



## Kupunakane

Now your talking, 
   A little kief, a little of this and some of that, rolled into a dropball, Oh-just spark me up.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Dewayne

Nice KK! and i'm going to just drop some on my ganja!  Ganja covered with oil lol. Mine should be evapped by the morning, i used 70 percet but in 4 hours most of ti was gone and i had about a cup of it, now i'm down to a buot 2 of 8 ounces of liquid. I smoked al ittle of the tar though and it toasted me. It's great, i'mg oing to grow in the future for hash oil purposes alone. Prolly a good pound like Stoney's going to do. It's a great thing to do, i recommend everyone do this, it's simple and easy, helps put leaves and what not to work!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Kupunakane

I'm busy thinking,
  I really do like the idea of something truley exotic in the way of a fine , and well blended oil. Been almost 35 yrs since I last saw the really clear stuff alone. Perhaps not only exotic, but also what you blend into it, like kief from something else, how about this:
 California Orange Bud reduced to oil  (hopefully retains it's Orange flavor)
Blended with a few handfulls of Acapulco Gold Kief.  HMMMMmmmm

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Dewayne

Making me drool KK!! lol That does sound good. I have a little bit of liquid left in mine, wish it woulda been dry by night but i doubt it's going to evap much now. no heat lol. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## stonedsmithy

yeah it wont get a more a golder colour but its not a dark dark green so thats all good,wot ya can do is get a slightly bigger bowl than what that iso is in an put some hot or boiling water into that bowl an then sit the iso bowl into the hotwater ,making sure the water doesnt go into the iso bowl of course an it will cook off the iso in front of your eyes it will start evaporating off quick as thats if ya dont wanna wait


----------



## imsoborednow

:goodposting: 
Nice info and pics Puff......This should be a sticky...:rofl: 
No seriously...it should be....


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

thanks dude.. had some ruff times trying to do it the ice water method so i was blaze as hell at wallmart buying food and just went for a gander of how much it would cost and what i would need bought it just did it as a test and it worked im currently making iso hash oil out of bud i jsut harvested ill have those pics up soon... and Dwayne made some dank black gold aswell


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> :goodposting:
> Nice info and pics Puff......This should be a sticky...:rofl:
> No seriously...it should be....


 i dont see y every 1 dosnt do it this way its so easy with the evaporating... thanks but thats all up to stoney you should give it a try by the way and post some pics


----------



## imsoborednow

So your makin this with FRESH bud,?.....jus askin cos I thought it all had t'be bone dry....at least it should be when using the butane method....


----------



## Stoney Bud

Extract makers and purchasers should limit the exposure of the solution to light and heat as well as to air. Oils and extracts should be kept refrigerated in opaque, sealed container. Notice that THC is almost completely degraded in a few weeks when it is held in solution and exposed to light. Red oil, hash oil, and honey oil must be stored in light-tight containers to preserve potency.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> So your makin this with FRESH bud,?.....jus askin cos I thought it all had t'be bone dry....at least it should be when using the butane method....


i let it dry out some


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

what do u use to hold your oil?... i was using celephane it was the only thing that i could scrap it off easy if i wanted 2


----------



## Dewayne

Glass jar man!!!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

o yeh baby food jars right?


----------



## Dewayne

yeah lol

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Stoney Bud

Well, I just find a nice shaped jar that's filled with something I like, eat it, and use the jar. I'm not into baby food so I'd have to dump it. I love caviar though and I have lots of those little jars anyway.

Salmon roe is awesome on a cracker with a little cream cheese.

It's great about a million other ways too. If I could afford the stuff all the time, I'd have hundreds of those jars.

Storing hash oil in a caviar jar always seemed appropriate to me anyway.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

hahaha 2 bad i dont have any caviar jars i was puttin it in celephane then in a pill bottle that i duck taped up to block out light but theirs no point cuz i cant stop smoking it when i have it


----------



## imsoborednow

I :heart: this thread .....I gotta wait till the end of August for supplies ...
but I'm gonna try this defo!....
This is what I joined this forum for.....Good info....Good pics.....and good postings....keep it up.....


----------



## Dewayne

hehe and there's a lot of it in this site 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

UP date i used bud along with the stems and leaves look at the difference it should be done by 2 nite around 10 or 12

this is goin on rite now 2nd try with buds in it this time 





first try with just stems and leaves and not that much


----------



## Dewayne

Looooking good man, ya know i have about another pound of leaves again ahahaha. Dry, they're not bud leaves though so i'm not gonna waste my time on it but i'll save 'em up till harvest, prolly do a half pound of bud and 2 pounds of leaves! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

i bet it would fill up a baby food jar u could dunk ur buds in it like fries and ketchup for like 5 months! dont underestimate the leaves my first try was on like a quarter of dry leaves and it turned out to nice tar that got me torn


----------



## Dewayne

did you even let yours sit in the container with iso and leaves? or jsut the 2 min shake?

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

no lol i didnt know what i was doing i jsut threw the leaves in they maby sat their for 5 mins as i was reading how 2 do it then shook for 2 mins and got impatient and started squeezing the plastic jar it was in 2 force the iso out and i got what u sawl in the first pics ill have pics of what im about 2 get up later on aroud 10-1


----------



## Stoney Bud

Guys, on your next try, take your time and let it take whatever time it takes. You all seem like your going to a fire or something. 

I let it soak for awhile because that's the way I was taught to do it via an old 1800's Chinese instruction for a health elixir. No kiddin. I'll see if I can find the original text to post here. It's been a lot of years.

If you rush it, you may be sacrificing some of the oil you could otherwise recover.

Plan ahead, give yourself a few days to let it do itself right...What's the hurry?


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

wow! well my next grow and hash thats along with it will be alot better than the current harvest and current hash projects if it wasn't for this site i would of never been able 2 grow a 7 foot tall sativa on my first time....lol it started out a seed i garbed from a good sack of bud set it on my counter and spilled water maby a week later didn't really clean it up and a tail popped out and now i got a lil over 2oz


----------



## Dewayne

Yeah i let mine soak because i read stoneys post and how successful his hash oil was 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Uk1

you all talk about hitting it through pipes i gather , does it not work like hash ..... burning it into a rizla aka paper ??


----------



## Uk1

oh also when you leave it outside do you not cover it with anything? wont bugs or whatever go near it , how high up would it need to be & stuff, there's about a 80% chance my grows will end up in me makin hash oil


----------



## Dewayne

i left mine in a screened in porch....and yeah you can dip ganja in it or just take like a safety pin, get a drop and hold it over your bowl you're smoking...the tar will start to bubble. It's 15-20 times more potenet than what you use to make it. It's great man 

~Burn ONe
~Dewayne


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

Uk1 said:
			
		

> oh also when you leave it outside do you not cover it with anything? wont bugs or whatever go near it , how high up would it need to be & stuff, there's about a 80% chance my grows will end up in me makin hash oil


i dont think u gotta worry about the bugs no way they would want 2 land in acid water


----------



## imsoborednow

I dont think they have a choice Puff... 
I reckon those fumes will send em dive bombing staight for gooo city....


----------



## Dewayne

ahahaha nah. lol i doubt you'll have problems with bugs...if so do you have a screen or something? or take a screen out of one of your windows and whipe it off and set it over your dish. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

hahaha i mad a moth fall out of a spider web right in 2 my plate of iso good when i was fan drying it with a shirt which really dosnt speed it up i was jsut board stairing at it


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

second scrape i guess thats harvest for hash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and the black stuff inside the pill cap is like a quarter inch high

here is the first try barley anything


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

Dewayne said:
			
		

> ahahaha nah. lol i doubt you'll have problems with bugs...if so do you have a screen or something? or take a screen out of one of your windows and whipe it off and set it over your dish.
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


thats a good idea


----------



## Uk1

something like cling film uhh the see through stuff that you wrap things in? that any good ?? ... oh hey you never said if it was the type of stuff you could burn into joints or if it was just for pipes and such


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

Uk1 said:
			
		

> something like cling film uhh the see through stuff that you wrap things in? that any good ?? ... oh hey you never said if it was the type of stuff you could burn into joints or if it was just for pipes and such


its kind of both for about 4hrs their was some oil but iv allready smoked it all and soaked it in cigs and top rolling papers but mostly i got tar goo this time i also added in some keef to one side to add as sort of a texture or structure for it to form when drying it worked well their isnt a pic of it because i smoked it still with a lil iso on it it tasted sweet and burned my through but i got high


----------



## Uk1

haha cool so like if i added a bud to it then molded the oil shiii round it that would work?


----------



## Uk1

right i know you prolly explained this already but i never noticed it , when you first start out do you add all leafs & such to a jar then put water in halfway through the leafs then add iso to top it & shake for bout 10minutes or something & then filter it through on to a plate of some sort , then put it outside ? & if thats all right how long does it stay outside roughly for , i will need to cover it there's all kinds of things round here likely to go in it otherwise  thx in advance..


----------



## Stoney Bud

No, UK1, you have it all wrong. You need to go back and read it again.


----------



## Uk1

nahh i pass , i cant understand it


----------



## Dewayne

ahahah. YOu take your mix and put it in a jar. THen you take ISO and fill it 1-2 inches above the mix. SHake for 2 mins  let it sit in there for 3-6 days whicheverr. then pour it into something that's easily scrapeable with a razor and lett it evaporate.

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

Uk1 said:
			
		

> right i know you prolly explained this already but i never noticed it , when you first start out do you add all leafs & such to a jar then put water in halfway through the leafs then add iso to top it & shake for bout 10minutes or something & then filter it through on to a plate of some sort , then put it outside ? & if thats all right how long does it stay outside roughly for , i will need to cover it there's all kinds of things round here likely to go in it otherwise  thx in advance..


throw anything that has to do with weed stems/bud/fan leaves/roches then iso untill its swimming in it or 1 to 2 inches over it let it sit for a day or 2 shake it unscrew the top put a coffee filter over it rubber band it on flip it up side down as if you were to be pouring it out and let it drain through on the a plate beneth it make sure you have  a razor blade nothing else works 2 would b the best cuz u can scrape the blade with the other place then jsut let it sit and their u have it


----------



## Uk1

that's easy .... but thing is there's 3-6 days or 1-2 lol who's telling the truth, oh and is water not added that didnt get mentioned .... on the sticky thread it says half water half iso 

promise i'll shut up after these details lol


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

no water u can do no w8 time at all and jsut shake look at my first batch that was no w8 time second batch was 2 day w8 time.... im not saying thats the way to do it id go for at least 2 days at me most 5 then go for it


----------



## Stoney Bud

Uk1 said:
			
		

> on the sticky thread it says half water half iso


 
Please, copy that info and paste it in this thread. I don't know where it says that.

Just the part that says to put half water in it.


Thanks.


----------



## Uk1

Useless said:
			
		

> You have to evaporate all the iso. Then there is no chance of it harming you. The iso will evap faster than the water (90% iso contains 10% water). So really, the last of the moisture is just plain water.



prolly dont mean that but looks like it...


----------



## Stoney Bud

What it means is that the ISO is 70 percent alcohol and 30% water. That's what makes the 100% of the solution. The alcohol evaporates first which leaves the other 30% of the solution to evaporate last which is the water that was in it when you bought it.


----------



## Uk1

i read things when high then dont look back lol


----------



## Mota

Would You Think Resin Work I Collect The Resin  From My Hitters And Bowls. Have A Lot For Desprate Times .sad But It Works


----------



## Draston

How does ISO compare to gumby hash as a smoke?


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

Mota said:
			
		

> Would You Think Resin Work I Collect The Resin  From My Hitters And Bowls. Have A Lot For Desprate Times .sad But It Works


im pritty sure it would iv used roaches b4


----------

